# Cutting flutes into the corners of posts or legs,



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I just found, the other day this little jig that I used some time ago to put corner flutes into some posts on a clock, this in a larger version can also be used on table legs etc, very simple to make and very easy to use, see attached pics.

001.jpg (312.6 KB)
002.jpg (302.6 KB)
004.jpg (319.8 KB)
005.jpg (266.1 KB)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yet another cute idea Derek, the sort that makes one say "now why didn't I think of that".
I can visualise adding a simple indexing system to make multiple flutes on round stock.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks derek

Neat but I think I will pass on that one I just don't like my fingers that close to a router bit but I can't wait until you find out how safe it can be done with the ski jig or the Crfatsman router crafter.

====



derek willis said:


> I just found, the other day this little jig that I used some time ago to put corner flutes into some posts on a clock, this in a larger version can also be used on table legs etc, very simple to make and very easy to use, see attached pics.
> 
> 001.jpg (312.6 KB)
> 002.jpg (302.6 KB)
> ...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Yet another cute idea Derek, the sort that makes one say "now why didn't I think of that".
> I can visualise adding a simple indexing system to make multiple flutes on round stock.


I agree Harry. Just use a center finding head to mark a line through center of your dowel and then mark the angles you want on the end plate of the jig starting from a point equal to the radius of the dowel. Really simple. Not sure why Bob would be worried about his fingers. There is a substantial piece of wood between the bit and your hand. Besides, it would be easy to make a handheld hold down. Also, not everybody has a Craftsman Router Crafter. However, everybody has scrap in their shop.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I agree Harry. Just use a center finding head to mark a line through center of your dowel and then mark the angles you want on the end plate of the jig starting from a point equal to the radius of the dowel. Really simple. Not sure why Bob would be worried about his fingers. There is a substantial piece of wood between the bit and your hand. Besides, it would be easy to make a handheld hold down. Also, not everybody has a Craftsman Router Crafter. However, everybody has scrap in their shop.


Thanks, you two guys, I must admit I haven't thought of using it on round stock, I just made it for one specific purpose only, but I will now give it a try.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charles

It just looks like he putting his hand into the hopper of a meat grinder to me, things can happen so fast with a router ,why push it.  and you know I love jigs but safe ones ...

You too can have a Craftsman Router Crafter for about 25.oo to 50.oo dollars ,(now and than)off the eBay web site, after all if you are going to do it, do it safe as you can..

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R...sman+Router+Crafter&_sacat=See-All-Categories

==========





Cherryville Chuck said:


> I agree Harry. Just use a center finding head to mark a line through center of your dowel and then mark the angles you want on the end plate of the jig starting from a point equal to the radius of the dowel. Really simple. Not sure why Bob would be worried about his fingers. There is a substantial piece of wood between the bit and your hand. Besides, it would be easy to make a handheld hold down. Also, not everybody has a Craftsman Router Crafter. However, everybody has scrap in their shop.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Bob, I know you must have more hours inyour day than me, I only have 24, to be able to spend the hours on the computer and all those other hours playing with everything that has ever been invented, you must also be a very rich person to do so, us ordinary people who just love to do things with wood and really enjoy making something work are just mere mortals and are woodworkers with our hearts in it.


----------



## peds5 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Some plans for router fluting jig.*

It's very simple and customizable to your type of router.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Gio. That's better than what I envisioned several years ago when Derek posted this.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks Gio...


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

That's true, but mine didn't take days to make and set-up, simplicity gets the job done.

derek.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

All of your jigs were as simple as they could be made Derek and that's why I liked them so much. Gio's version is very similar to what I had envisioned that it could be made into to make it a little more versatile. He also took care of the problem of different lengths. But that did make it more complicated. For me, I think it's a worthwhile trade off. 

You know you are welcome to post on a regular basis, not just when someone resurrects one of your old posts don't you? I miss your simple, common sense approach to things.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

derek willis said:


> That's true, but mine didn't take days to make and set-up, simplicity gets the job done.
> 
> derek.


Derek, it's been a very long time, it's great to see you back.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Derek...can you post a picture of the bottom side of the jig...thanks...Nick


----------



## peds5 (Oct 26, 2013)

*more advanced router techniques*

Check out this router milling jig that you could incorporate fluting and spirals. Just google shopnotes milling jig for plans and demonstrations


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Derek, thanks for the pictures and the idea. As far as safety, I think it would be possible to make a "hold-down" to hole the piece in place while cutting. A piece of 2X4 with a right angle notch on one corner to fit over the square of the piece?


----------

